# Austrian Alps Suggestions?



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm planning my summer vacation and was wondering what parts of the Austrian Alps (or possibly even the Bavarian Alps) would be good to check into for a couple factors:

1. Great riding and elevations
2. Well priced lodging
3. Elevator access that's not too expensive

We need to stay somewhat local to home for the couple weeks, which is why parts of France, CH, and Italy are not on the list. If we're in Austria or Bavaria, we're still "a few hours" from home.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Karwendel + Innsbruck , check "Silberregion Karwendel" , they have plenty of info, even a MTB guide book for free. The Innsbruck Nord MTB Park just re-opened, check http://www.vertriders.com/news/0000009be50bd9701.htm or google).


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## el saltamontes (Oct 14, 2008)

hey - i'm from austria - any further questions? 

I can also strongly recommend leogang and saalbach-hinterglemm in salzburg link (please don't mind that ghuay clown  ) as well as ischgl link in the tirol (don't know where you're coming from, both are in the vicinity of bigger cities (salzburg and innsbruck) which both having international airports (no, thats not usual in a small country like ours, but hey, we've got the effing alps  )


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm going to be driving in from Dresden, thus wanting to stay local. 

Any suggestions on how to make accomodations cheaper, along with any lifts/elevators cheaper? A friend suggested for France that the tickets for a couple weeks were cheaper (proportionately) than going for a day to day, for instance. We'd want to book in advance so that we can get everything as inexpensively as possible.


----------



## el saltamontes (Oct 14, 2008)

just email the tourist info offices (sure you find email adresses on the linked websites from my previous post) and ask them for special offers including accomodation and lift tickets. sounds like you think about staying longer than a week or so - maybe you'll get a special price out of that as well? what i can tell you for sure is that i 've been in france and it's really great, but bloody expensive. driving will also take you twice as long.

just so you know, i'm not involved into any austrian tourism business in any kind whatsoever


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh, I also forgot to ask about the terrain. Not only do we want some nice up and down and technical stuff, but it would be nice to have some diversity in the form of singletrack and forests to get some cover from the sun. Any references to that?


----------



## Feuerlocke (Oct 14, 2008)

I would strongly recommend Saalbach-Hinterglemm, and that is not just because I was born just a few miles from there 

Seriousley, you got plenty of choice between uplifts and "normal" riding. All the gondolas take bikes up the hill and there are about 5 to 6 manbuilt tracks in the valley. There is also a "freeride-tour" you can do that takes the whole day and ther is just a very small amount of uphill involved. 
But the main thing for my would be, that there are a lot of other resorts pretty near. The Bikepark Leogang is just on the other site of the hill - there are 3 different tracks (DH, FR with hellalot of jumps, and one "technical singletrack"). Then there is near Zell am See (about 20 Minutes from Saalbach by car). There is a nice lake, where you can spend a day of, or you go uphill to "Hundstein" - thats the biggest Mountain there. Its about 2 1/2 hours uphill ant here is a very technical descent there, steep, roots all over the place...nice! But to make the whole Tour you gotta be fit (about 80 kms)
An then you can go to Kaprun tor ride there. The old worldcuptrack is pretty nice.
Then about 45 Minutes from Saalbach is "Neukirchen", where you can go up by gondola again. These are one of the finest Multiline-Singletracks you will ever see.
You also can go to Bikepark Wagrain, about an hour from Saalbach, and also to the Worldcup-track in Schladming (1 1/2 Hours from Saalbach).

That is why i recomend Saalbach-Hinterglemm. It´s not just this valley, its the whole area there.
As for the pricing, this area is compared to whole austria a bit expensive - same as whole tirol. Thats because ther are plenty of tourists there all over the year. I would take a holiday flat outside of the valley - they are much cheaper. If you got a car it takes you 15 Minutes to go to Saalbach. And the other thing is that you get your food way cheaper outside of the valley too. 

From the trails its mostly singeltrails with a lot of roots, not too much rocks and stuff. You normaly pedal uphill on the fireroads and descend on - mostly pretty technical - singletracks. If you are a expierienced rider you dont need too much protection, maybe some soft kneeprotection. On the manmade tracks you need full body armor of course.


----------



## charszmasaj (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm going to spend christmas and new year in Innsbruck, never been there on bike. 
Do you think there will be any rideable parts of alps? 
I could descent on snow trails too but only if its not used for skiing. Do you think I'll be able to find such trails? Could use lifts but not needed. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## el saltamontes (Oct 14, 2008)

not sure about that - talked to my buddy in innsbruck the other day and he said there's been already snow up in the mountains. as far as i know the trails are closed now till april. you might contact one of these guys, but i'm pretty sure they'll tell you the same. get a pair of skis or even a snowboard and enjoy innsbruck, in summer i'll guide you around for some big trail fun! :thumbsup:


----------

